# 2.7T vacuum lines diagram???? anyone has one?



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

Hello, Does anyone have a diagram for the 2000 2.7T models? I have a vacuum leak somewhere and can't figure out where... It sounds like it's coming from the TB area, but did not see anything there, I even replaced the TB gasket to the intake manifold, And i believe this vacuum leak is the reason for mt missfire code on cyl #6... anyway, if anyone has a vacuum diagram it will be greatly appreciated, and BTW, does anyone know a good trick to find vacuum leaks, I tryed the starter fluid on all connections but that did'nt work 
Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.7T vacuum lines diagram???? anyone has one? (robv27)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4544747
noice!


----------

